# ***Any advice for a newcomer***



## maximus808 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new to this website but I think it's great people helping each other for prepare for the P.E.

I'm planning to take the exam in October and was wondering what are your best suggestions to studying, strategies, study material etc.

I saw on another thread that the NCEES practice exam was to be good. Any other materials you suggest. Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## csb (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sure there's a thread like this somewhere, but what the heck...I'll say it again.

GET THE CERM...this is non-negotiable.

Work so many problems that your eyes bleed. I don't care where the problems come from...the important thing is to get the feel of problems back in your fingers.

Tab your references so that quick lookups are even quicker.

If you lack the motivation to work on your own (like I did), take a class or join a study group or get a study buddy or get someone just to check in on you. October may sound a ways off, but it's closer than you think. Studying now means you can take time to understand things.

Six minute solutions are really good books. I won't say they are the best, but they are worth the money.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 16, 2009)

csb is right on all points.

I would also spend a good bit of time reading through all the previous threads here. Many of your questions have already been asked and answered before.

Good luck in October!

ktulu


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 16, 2009)

I recommend you start drinking heavily, maximus!

It worked for most of us here!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 16, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I recommend you start drinking heavily, maximus!
> It worked for most of us here!


I 2nd that! :beerchug:


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 16, 2009)

All good advice to you here.

Personally, I'd recommend that the heavy drinking should be postponed at least until after a good study session and maybe until after the actual exam itself.

It has been my experience that heavy drinking as a routine activity while waiting for the exam results seems to work pretty well.


----------



## maximus808 (Mar 16, 2009)

csb said:


> I'm sure there's a thread like this somewhere, but what the heck...I'll say it again.
> GET THE CERM...this is non-negotiable.
> 
> Work so many problems that your eyes bleed. I don't care where the problems come from...the important thing is to get the feel of problems back in your fingers.
> ...


Thanks guys! Is the CERM the manual by Lindenburg 11th edition? I think they are both for sale on ppi2pass. I was thinking of getting their Civil Package, see link below: http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop?pr=CPNQ6&amp;ct=CIVIL

In Stock

Ships in 1 to 3 days

Price: $346.75

Save $50.00

Civil PE Package (CPNQ6)

PPI's most comprehensive collection of references for use before and during the exam, including the new Civil Engineering Reference Manual and Civil Engineering Practice Problems.

This package includes:

* Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM11), 11th Edition

* NCEES PE Civil Engineering Sample Questions and Solutions (NCPEC4)

* Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CEPP11), 11th Edition

* Civil PE Sample Examination (CESX2), 2nd Edition

* Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam (CEQR5), 5th Edition

Is this a good package? Thanks guys!

Maximus808


----------



## mattsffrd (Mar 17, 2009)

yup, i would get that, plus the six minute solutions


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 17, 2009)

All I had out of the package was the CERM, Practice Problems, and the Sample Exam by Lindeburg (not the one by NCEES). I've said this before but I wouldn't look at the NCEES sample exam until maybe two weeks before the exam. You are going to find that the Practice Problems are far more difficult but they cover everything you'll need to know. I think the Practice Problems force you to over-prepare, the NCEES sample exam causes you to under-prepare. I would plan on spending 2 months going through the CERM, learning the material, then working the associated Practice Problems working one or two hours a night. Then a week or two before the exam, work the NCEES practice exam.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 17, 2009)

And when you do work the NCEES sample exam, take a full day and do the exam under the most realistic conditions possible.

Spend 4 hours max in on each session, and no more than the hour for lunch. Work the whole thing straight through. It's tough to focus for 8 hours so this is good practice.

If you don't have the book you need with you, don't look it up online or grab it off the bookshelf. Wing it with what you got.

And don't discuss your answers, not even with the cat!!!


----------



## dastuff (Mar 17, 2009)

My studying procces was (Reposted here):


I took a class to reteach me what I had forgotten (and i'm only 2 years out of school; how much could I have forgotten you may ask, well a lot  ). Some teachers weren't so awesome, some I really enjoyed. All in all i didn't do any geotech or transpo problems b/c they taught the subject so well I figured I'd have a good shot for those sections.
I read most of the CERM and highlighted important stuff (well at least what was important imo).
I bought to problem book sets (the other boards 600 problems or whatever and 6 min. solutions). I only did the problems for my emphasis (structural). I heard that the first half of the test was much easier than the second so I studied mainly on that.
I spent most of my days after work driving straight to the library and doing problems for 2 hours or so, and also spending 6 hours or so every weekend that I had free.
I had a fantastic GF who helped me with meals and what not (trust me after working for 12 hours and studying for 2 the last thing you want to do is cook for yourself). I did have to buy her a really nice present when I finished it all but it was totally worth it.
Total time wise I spent about 8 weeks studying for the national test (i'd say close to 200 hours) then about 24 hours studying for each of the other tests (surveying and seismic). I used Hiner for seismic, and cuomo for surveying (nothing aside from those two books). Oh, actually I read Hiner next to the AISC and IBC so I could cross reference which helped.
And of course when my brain needed a little free time it was great to come read up at EB on good practice procedures, find some great sample problems for free, and ask any questions I may have ran into.
Hopefully this can help the others! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## maximus808 (Mar 17, 2009)

dastuff said:


> My studying procces was (Reposted here):
> 
> I took a class to reteach me what I had forgotten (and i'm only 2 years out of school; how much could I have forgotten you may ask, well a lot  ). Some teachers weren't so awesome, some I really enjoyed. All in all i didn't do any geotech or transpo problems b/c they taught the subject so well I figured I'd have a good shot for those sections.
> I read most of the CERM and highlighted important stuff (well at least what was important imo).
> ...


Thanks guys! I will definitely be purchasing the package and begin asap. I will be taking the Water Resource section. I will keep you updated with my progress


----------



## BPCW (Mar 17, 2009)

The best advice I got from this site was to completely understand everything on the NCEES provided outline. Don't just know where to find the formula for calculating the hydraulic grade line...know what hydraulic grade line is and what it means. You could do 20 practice problems on HGLs and then the 1 actual problem on the exam could be a theory question. And if you don't know the theory, all of the practice you will have done will be wasted.

I found actually reading the text of the CERM, while very boring, helped me a bunch. It also made it easier to do problems.


----------



## maximus808 (Mar 18, 2009)

BPCW said:


> The best advice I got from this site was to completely understand everything on the NCEES provided outline. Don't just know where to find the formula for calculating the hydraulic grade line...know what hydraulic grade line is and what it means. You could do 20 practice problems on HGLs and then the 1 actual problem on the exam could be a theory question. And if you don't know the theory, all of the practice you will have done will be wasted.
> I found actually reading the text of the CERM, while very boring, helped me a bunch. It also made it easier to do problems.


Thanks guys! Me and several of my co-workers will be enrolling in an ASCE refresher course in the summer. I will order the material asap and begin going over the CERM. Thanks!


----------

